# what causes the 'tren cough'?



## theCaptn' (Apr 12, 2011)

Is it impurities in the GEars?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 12, 2011)

It's when tren enters the blood stream directly right??
I've wondered why it's only tren that does this. I know when you hit a vein with other stuff you get that metallic taste in your mouth.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't recall what I'd describe a metalic taste, but I can tell when I'm going to have a cough fit. Since the majority of the time I've had them, I've had blood after pulling the pin, I'm pretty damn sure its tren getting into the blood. I had one that lasted 10 minutes once a few years ago, that was shitty, aaaaalmost enough to make me want to end that particular cycle early. Once sanity was restored I haven't really had many fits since, you get to know your sweet spots after awhile. I seem to be able to tell within the first 1/8" if I'm going to hit a vein when doing ass shots, so maybe I have a lot close to the surface.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 13, 2011)

I pinned tren E for 12 weeks and never had that sensation, is it a tren A thing?


----------



## BigBird (Apr 13, 2011)

Glad it's a Tren A thing - hopefully not a Tren E thing since I'm about to start 8 weeks of Tren E.  I never had a cough with anything and I've pinned almost anything there is to pin - aaas speaking that is - except Tren A, Winstrol Depot and Masteron.


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah I have only experianced th caugh when I knicked a vein...the caugh was more like inability to catch breath..sweating..felt like I was going to kick the can for five ten minutes..


----------



## XYZ (Apr 13, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I pinned tren E for 12 weeks and never had that sensation, is it a tren A thing?


 

Yes, tren a thing.

The thread in SFW's thread about how much tren do you bang a week explains the tren cough in full detail.  ***I think***


----------



## redz (Apr 13, 2011)

It can occur with any form of tren. My first 2 Tren E cycles I never experienced it but on the third one I did experience the brutal coughing fit 1 time and almost had it happen a second time but some how managed to abort the shot and lie down on my bed and relax. It is quite the experience lol. Seems like it is far more common with Tren Ace though.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 13, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I pinned tren E for 12 weeks and never had that sensation, is it a tren A thing?



I've had Tren E/A coughs, although mostly A which was what I used back in the day. E was made by powder guys down the road, along with hex which was rejuvinated by the powder guys, formerly as parabolan (brand name).


----------



## Mudge (Apr 13, 2011)

mazdarx7 said:


> Yeah I have only experianced th caugh when I knicked a vein...the caugh was more like inability to catch breath..sweating..felt like I was going to kick the can for five ten minutes..



For me its kind of like coughing but having nothing to cough up, the urge to get rid of whatever is bothering you but... there is nothing to get rid of i.e. bad air, its internal.


----------



## Grozny (Apr 14, 2011)

*“Trenbolone Cough*” differs from user to user. Some have a high bloodflow in their buttcheeks, wich sometimes increases with prolonged AAS use. You’ll notice it if you bleed very often after an injection. I.m.o. those people are more predisposed to “tren cough” There are two different coughs, the notorious hard and uncontrolable one that starts right after or during injection and a milder controlable one that is just irritating. Some people claim that they taste a chemical, kinda methanol/solvent. If you pierce a vein or inject very close to a vein the trenbolone solution migrates up into your bloodstream and, within seconds the solution hit the lungs, the lungs react like you inhaled a toxin like b.e. smoke or an irritating chemical, and they try to expel it out by coughing. The problem is this is impossible because the irritation comes from the inside and leaves the body through the lungs/mouth. 

Some users claim it is possible to surpress the cough by immmidiately start to inhale-exhale small amounts of air through the mouth, like you’re hyperventilating or like women do to surpress the contractions during labour. Some also claim that the short estered acetate is more irritating then the longer estered enanthate or hydrohexacarbenzylcarbonate (parabolan) the last one also gives a kinda metallic taste in the mouth immidiatly after injection.

Personally I believe it’s the trenbolone molecule (wich differs from most steroid molecules) causes the irritation in the lungs, not the solvents like benzyl alcohol or benzyl benzoate as many believe. The solvents are present in other injectable steroids and nobody complaints about heavy coughing with those compounds.

I’ve read an interesting theory ( i don't agree with it by the way 8) ) about the tren cough and the fat burning capacity wich caused Trenbolone to be nicked as “the poor mans growth hormone”:


*Tren- Fat burning and "Tren cough" both from prostaglandin metabolization by pheedo*

It's been widely disussed of Trens fat burning properties through rises in IGF and Prostaglandins. While IGF is a fairly well known substance in the bodybuilding world today, prostaglandins are fairly unknown in terms of formation and roles in the body. 
So below, a brief dicription of prostoglandins and their role in fat burning, "fina cough", and why a person going through Tren administration can experience it's fat burning effects without the dreaded "Cough"

The term prostaglandin comes from the word-Prostate. The first prostoglandins were first dicovered in semen about the mid 1930's and it was thought that prostaglandins were made from the prostate. Since this time, it has been dicovered that most prostaglandins are not even constructed in the prostate.

Prostaglandins are made by two different pathways(Cyclooxygenase and Lipoxygenase), and considering prostaglandins are a group of about 20 lipid cells, they have contrary function; responsible for stimulating as well as alleviating inflammation(Inflammation stimulation is the rapid metabolism of them expelled through the bronchials), regulate blood flow to particular organs, control ion transport across membranes, modulate synaptic transmission, induce sleep, mediate lipid release, and regulate metabolism is various tissue.

Prostaglandins are synthesized from arachidonate(Lipoxygenase which catalyze the dioxygenation of polyunsaturated fatty acids) in the cell membrane by the action of phospholipase A2. Cyclooxygenase and lipoxygenase pathways, compete with one another to form prostaglandins(as well as thromboxane or leukotriene-leukotriene being a bronchial stimulator),
In the cyclooxygenase pathway, the prostaglandins D, E and F plus thromboxane and prostacyclin are made. Thromboxanes are made in platelets and cause constriction of vascular smooth muscle and platelet aggregation
Leukotrienes are made in leukocytes and macrophages via the lipoxygenase pathway. They are potent constrictors of the bronchial airways. They are also important in inflammation and hypersensitivity reactions as they increase vascular permeability.

Being that prostaglandins from either pathway, are still fatty acids of a group, they mediate lipid release and controll tissue metabolization, so fat burning is a luxerry of either pathway of formation. It's the pathway from which they are constructed that dictates "fina cough". As prostaglandins made from the Cyclooxygenase pathway dictate muscle constriction and platlet aggregation, and the Lipoxygenase pathway dictates bronchial constriction(the main form of expulsion)


Refs:
Cackatoo Press
Columbia Encyclopedia 6th Edition
Science Daily Magazine


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Good post grozny


----------



## ROID (Apr 14, 2011)

It's weakness leaving your puny body.


----------



## klc9100 (Apr 14, 2011)

i've got some A on the way. what are some ways to avoid the cough? i've read that injecting super slow helps because you can tell "it" is comin and stop the shot. i guess that makes sense.


----------



## underscore (Apr 14, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> i've got some A on the way. what are some ways to avoid the cough? i've read that injecting super slow helps because you can tell "it" is comin and stop the shot. i guess that makes sense.



If you read the article above your post it states

*Some users claim it is possible to surpress the cough by immmidiately  start to inhale-exhale small amounts of air through the mouth, like  you???re hyperventilating or like women do to surpress the contractions  during labour.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 14, 2011)

Asia Pharma Treanbolic never give that bad sides!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 14, 2011)

I have had Tren cough from Tren Ace made from cattle implants every single batch but no Tren cough from Asia Pharma Trenabolic. I am still experimenting with the AP Tren but it does seem to be related to impurities so far for me.


----------



## SFW (Apr 14, 2011)

one time i almost passed out from the hacking. 

Then i found out the gears were bunk and i had tuberculosis. Wasnt the gears at all.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 14, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I have had Tren cough from Tren Ace made from cattle implants every single batch but *no* Tren cough from Asia Pharma Trenabolic. I am still experimenting with the AP Tren but it does seem to be related to impurities so far for me.


*Smooth liquid gold...*


----------



## ZECH (Apr 14, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I have had Tren cough from Tren Ace made from cattle implants every single batch but no Tren cough from Asia Pharma Trenabolic. I am still experimenting with the AP Tren but it does seem to be related to impurities so far for me.



Makes alot of sense. Look at what you dissolve the pellets with.......posion.


----------



## ROID (Apr 14, 2011)

dg806 said:


> Makes alot of sense. Look at what you dissolve the pellets with.......posion.



you can use just BA and BB. 

You talking about the "magic solution' or HEAT (methyl alcohol) ?

I've done all 3.

I think the pellets are the best way to go.  Maybe AP purifies the powder but I dont believe there is any such thing as human grade tren powder.


----------



## Jasonva (Apr 14, 2011)

It doesn't matter weather or not its tren ace or tren e or tren hex... I've done them all, and they all have made me have cough fits if... if being the preverbeal word... I passed thru or nicked vein during the injection. what happens is the the amount of BA/BB in the mix. Tren products might typically be made with more, and when it hits the lungs causes a vasospasm of some sort because it's trying to expel the BA/BB and what better way for your body to do this quickly than to elicit a cough.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 14, 2011)

Heat is what I was refering to....magic solution is basically BA.
And it is not BA or BB.....2-3% BA will dissolve tren just like Test E or cyp and like Heavy said, there is no cough from others at the same level.


----------



## ROID (Apr 14, 2011)

dg806 said:


> Heat is what I was refering to....basically the same as magic solution.
> And it is not BA or BB.....2-3% BA will dissolve tren just like Test E or cyp and like Heavy said, there is no cough from others at the same level.



oh...I've never used the kits. I didn't know they used HEAT. I thought it was just BA.


I have used just plain old ba/bb to dissolve the pellets and it has  worked fine.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 14, 2011)

Find a source with Crystal Tren, ( Ion Exchange/EM) and no worries. Since there is no Human Grade Tren it really does'nt matter you get it from as long as it's real. I have seen the finest Tren cause cough'n. It's not somethin that happens everytime one would inject in my experience. In over 20 years I think I can remember twice thats happened to me.

Peace and Love


----------



## ZECH (Apr 14, 2011)

ROID said:


> oh...I've never used the kits. I didn't know they used HEAT. I thought it was just BA.
> 
> 
> I have used just plain old ba/bb to dissolve the pellets and it has  worked fine.



I have always read that BA alone did not do the job. May take several days.


----------



## yerg (Apr 15, 2011)

Happened to me yesterday for the first time ever.  Didnt cough but throat was scratchy and felt a little hard to breath.. It sucked!


----------



## XYZ (Apr 15, 2011)

The BA content is another reason why it happens, I forgot to metion that previously.


----------



## Xqshuner (Apr 15, 2011)

Mine will only occur if I pin my upper body (tri's or delts). As long as I stay with glutes and quads, I've never ran into that problem. Definately has to do with the blood flow.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 15, 2011)

use Trenabolic GMP made and you will NEVER have that problems.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 15, 2011)

I repeat since Tren is not a human grade product, it DOES NOT MATTER WHERE YOU GET IT,IF IT IS REAL. The cough can happen on anyones tren.There is no government approved tren and at the very very very best it would be vet grade ( since thats all it could be). But I'm sure everyone knows that and would never suggest such nonsense.

Peace and Love


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 15, 2011)

but i can tell you man Cipla made FDA approved trenbolone years years ago! Google it...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 15, 2011)

What will you say now?


Cipla Medical Catalog

TRENBOLONE 80MG/1.5ML 			      INJECTION 			       			      TRENBEX

so its was FDA APPROVED TRENBOLONE!


----------



## Grozny (Apr 17, 2011)

Supermans Daddy said:


> I repeat since Tren is not a human grade product, it DOES NOT MATTER WHERE YOU GET IT,IF IT IS REAL. The cough can happen on anyones tren.There is no government approved tren and at the very very very best it would be vet grade ( since thats all it could be). But I'm sure everyone knows that and would never suggest such nonsense.
> 
> Peace and Love


 

*Just a little history - Trenbolone and other compound like a boldenone have both been approved for human use in the past - *

*The first brand name of boldenone undecylenate was PARENABOL, and was sold in the U.S. and for tren it was NEGMA,CIPLA etc. *


----------



## vannesb (Apr 17, 2011)

Xqshuner said:


> Mine will only occur if I pin my upper body (tri's or delts). As long as I stay with glutes and quads, I've never ran into that problem. Definately has to do with the blood flow.



It Is from getting into blood stream, either by being close to a vein or hitting one


----------

